# any mechanics?



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

My cousin just bought a car and the transmission went out on him. He has a few quotes for around $2000 to replace it. It's a 2006 Kia sephia. Anybody have any recommendations for a good mechanic in the salt lake valley?


----------



## csglock40 (Oct 4, 2012)

tip top transmission 208 paramount ave 801-484-1688 ask for joey


----------



## robertsfam (Feb 1, 2012)

highcountryfever said:


> My cousin just bought a car and the transmission went out on him. He has a few quotes for around $2000 to replace it. It's a 2006 Kia sephia. Anybody have any recommendations for a good mechanic in the salt lake valley?


 Got a buddy that can do it it's not in a shop but he dose it on the side he dose good work his name is Adam give him a call 801 903 7366


----------

